# [driver nvidia] : dri qui ne dure pas

## anti-conformiste

Bonjour,

J'ai un chipset nvidia et j'ai installé les drivers x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.9639

lspci 

```
01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G71 [GeForce 7300 GS] (rev a1)
```

Après l'install, impecc, j'ai le dri sur yes.

Au bout de quelques minutes, il repasse sur no et je ne peux evidemment plus utiliser la  3D

et la je suis obligé de faire :

```
chmod 0666 /dev/nvidiactl && chown root /dev/nvidiactl

chmod 0666 /dev/nvidia0 && chown root /dev/nvidia0

```

et 10min. après, rebelotte...

Quelqu'un a-t-il une solution ???

You're Welcome !   :Cool: 

D'avance, Merci.

----------

## NEOxAKIRA

pourquoi tu prends cette version des drivers nvidia ?

----------

## yoyo

C'est la dernière stable dans portage non ?

Comme le sous-entend NEOxAKIRA, essaie d'utiliser la dernière version "testing" des x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers (-100.14.23).

Enjoy !

----------

## anti-conformiste

Merci de votre aide.

J'ai dégagé la version actuelle pour installer la 100.14.19.

L'install se passe bien, mais je me trouve exactement face au meme probleme  :Confused: 

----------

## salamandrix

Hmmm je vais dire une grosse bêtise certainement...

Et si tu commentes le load DRI de xorg.conf (en t'assurant que tu ais bien load glx), tu n'as plus la 3D ?

édit : bon bha finalement, ce n'était pas une bétise...Last edited by salamandrix on Thu Nov 15, 2007 7:26 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Deusexodus

Ou au pire un cron toutes les dix minutes !

Je peux pas trop t'aider plus (qui a dit que je l'aidais pas ?   :Twisted Evil:  )

@+

----------

## _Seth_

Pourquoi as tu besoin du DRI ? N'est ce pas GLX qu'il faut utiliser avec les drivers nVidia ?

 *Gentoo Documentation wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ensuite, allez à la section Module et assurez-vous que le module glx se charge tandis que le module dri ne se charge pas :
> 
> ```
> ...

 

----------

## NEOxAKIRA

moi j'ai meme pas dri dans la Section "Module" de mon /etc/X11/xorg.conf

----------

## bouleetbil

bonsoir,

Il faut pas que le user soit dans le groupe video ?

----------

## ultrabug

 *_Seth_ wrote:*   

> Pourquoi as tu besoin du DRI ? N'est ce pas GLX qu'il faut utiliser avec les drivers nVidia ?
> 
>  *Gentoo Documentation wrote:*   
> 
> Ensuite, allez à la section Module et assurez-vous que le module glx se charge tandis que le module dri ne se charge pas :
> ...

 

+1. DRI, c'est ATI  :Wink: 

----------

## anti-conformiste

 *salamandrix wrote:*   

> Hmmm je vais dire une grosse bêtise certainement...
> 
> Et si tu commentes le load DRI de xorg.conf (en t'assurant que tu ais bien load glx), tu n'as plus la 3D ?
> 
> édit : bon bha finalement, ce n'était pas une bétise...

 

Il est déjà commenté...

----------

## anti-conformiste

 *Deusexodus wrote:*   

> Ou au pire un cron toutes les dix minutes !
> 
> Je peux pas trop t'aider plus (qui a dit que je l'aidais pas ?   )
> 
> @+

 

MDR, je vais y penser !   :Laughing: 

----------

## anti-conformiste

 *bouleetbil wrote:*   

> bonsoir,
> 
> Il faut pas que le user soit dans le groupe video ?

 

Excellente suggestion merci.

Mais c'est déjà le cas   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## anti-conformiste

 *ultrabug wrote:*   

>  *_Seth_ wrote:*   Pourquoi as tu besoin du DRI ? N'est ce pas GLX qu'il faut utiliser avec les drivers nVidia ?
> 
>  *Gentoo Documentation wrote:*   
> 
> Ensuite, allez à la section Module et assurez-vous que le module glx se charge tandis que le module dri ne se charge pas :
> ...

 

Merci, je ne fais plus cette erreur depuis quelques années   :Rolling Eyes:   :Embarassed: 

----------

